# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Nhật ký các chuyến đi >  Chu du thủy cung Hòn Mun

## Wednesday

Du lich Nha Trang - Cảnh vật dưới đáy biển với những dải san hô, những đàn cá màu quả là tuyệt đẹp, đến mức khó lòng diễn tả bằng từ ngữ, đến mức có lúc tôi phải nghĩ rằng hình như thế giới Thủy cung đẹp gấp nhiều lần thế giới mặt đất.

  Tôi đến Nha Trang vào một ngày nắng đẹp, thế nhưng mấy hôm trước ở đây có mưa nhiều, nên nước biển vẫn còn bị đục. Mắt thường nhìn không thấy, chỉ có chụp ảnh, quay phim về, kiểm tra lại mới thấy hình ảnh không nét lắm.

  Đoàn tham gia chuyến thám hiểm Thủy cung của chúng tôi chỉ có hai người Việt Nam, tôi và một anh bạn nữa, còn lại chỉ toàn các ông tây bà đầm.


  Hạ độ sâu từ đáy thuyền
  Nguồn: nha trang du lich Nha Trang, tour du lich Nha Trang, khach san Nha Trang

  Chúng tôi khởi hành trong những ánh nắng đầu ngày rực rỡ và ấm áp. Julia - một hướng dẫn viên lặn khá xinh đưa đoàn chúng tôi ra đến biển Hòn Mun. Tâm trạng tôi đầy háo hức, tuy rằng không phải không có chút ít hồi hộp và… lo lắng.

  Đã đến điểm lặn đầu tiên, một vị trí khá đẹp trong một khung cảnh cũng thật đẹp. Cái bình dưỡng khí nặng kinh khủng, lại phải đeo thêm chì để chìm xuống cho nên dân lặn ít ai lóp ngóp leo xuống nước mà thường là lộn luôn từ trên thuyền xuống nước cho nhanh


  Hạ độ sâu từ đáy thuyền
  Nguồn: nha trang du lich Nha Trang, tour du lich Nha Trang, khach san Nha Trang
  Khu san hô "sừng hươu" dày đặc


  Hạ độ sâu từ đáy thuyền
  Nguồn: nha trang du lich Nha Trang, tour du lich Nha Trang, khach san Nha Trang
  Những đàn cá lạ bơi chập chờn xung quanh

  Thế nhưng tâm trạng ấy lập tức tan biến ngay lập tức chỉ trong vài phút, khi chúng tôi thực sự bước vào hành trình ngắn ngủi khám phá đại dương của mình.


  Hạ độ sâu từ đáy thuyền
  Nguồn: nha trang du lich Nha Trang, tour du lich Nha Trang, khach san Nha Trang
  Những xúc tu của san hô dập dờn dịu dàng trong làn nước biển


  Hạ độ sâu từ đáy thuyền
  Nguồn: nha trang du lich Nha Trang, tour du lich Nha Trang, khach san Nha Trang
  Cô hướng dẫn viên xinh đẹp của chúng tôi

  Cảnh vật dưới đáy biển với những dải san hô, những đàn cá màu quả là tuyệt đẹp, đến mức khó lòng diễn tả bằng từ ngữ, đến mức có lúc tôi phải nghĩ rằng hình như Thủy cung đẹp gấp nhiều lần thế giới mặt đất.

  Chỉ có một điều đáng ngại duy nhất là áp lực nước sẽ không cho bạn ngắm nhìn và tận hưởng cảm giác tuyệt vời ấy lâu. Và những bức ảnh chụp được không thể diễn tả được hết cái đẹp sống động đến tuyệt vời của những ánh nắng lunh linh trên các nhành san hô, những đàn cá kỳ ảo múa lượn xung quanh hay những cành san hô dịu dàng múa trong làn nước biển.

  Hướng dẫn viên theo sát một khách du lịch đang muốn lặn xuống đáy nhặt đá về làm kỷ niệm. (Những người mới lặn không được mang chân vịt)

  Hướng dẫn viên theo sát một khách du lịch đang muốn lặn xuống đáy nhặt đá về làm kỷ niệm. (Những người mới lặn không được mang chân vịt)


  Hạ độ sâu từ đáy thuyền
  Nguồn: nha trang du lich Nha Trang, tour du lich Nha Trang, khach san Nha Trang
  Tàu nhổ neo quay vào bờ, tạm biệt biển Hòn Mun

----------


## nguyetnt

bơi dưới biển thick nhỉ

----------

